# Rumble



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

Not sure if this is the forum to express my opinion, but I'm wondering whether TLF has thoughts of moving their videos over to Rumble to get away from Youtube. This thread may get me banned, but I had to ask. My God Bless America.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am also trying to use Rumble more, great idea.
Platform certainly still needs work but is a great start.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bbbdkc79 said:


> Not sure if this is the forum to express my opinion, but I'm wondering whether TLF has thoughts of moving their videos over to Rumble to get away from Youtube. This thread may get me banned, but I had to ask. My God Bless America.


Moving this to General Discussion. We can certainly discuss using other content platforms as long as the discussion remains civil. Just please remember this is a lawn forum - not a place to debate differing political views. I know I, and I'm sure many others, come here to get away from all that.

That said, I don't do many YouTube videos anymore for various reasons, but I think it's a great idea to diversify no matter what you're doing. YouTube is the dominant platform for video content creators right now, but who knows if that will always be the case.

I think censorship on various platforms is a legitimate concern, and we have seen YouTube demonitize videos or channels that contain certain content. That's probably not a big concern for lawn care creators right now, but I've wondered what will happen when things settle back down and things like the use of certain herbicides are back in the crosshairs again.


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

@ware, I appreciate your input.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah, I detest Google as a company. Try to avoid them whenever possible.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Lots of filth on YouTube. 
I once saw a guy mix warm and cool season grass together. And it was on purpose!!!

TOTALLY KIDDING.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> ...
> TOTALLY KIDDING.


You HAD me going for a couple seconds there, mister!

Geez, micro-adrenal dump; now I don't think I'm ever gonna get to sleep! :lol:


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Rumble is ok on a phone, I really like the ability to shut off the picture to listen to videos as podcasts.

I have the roku app for the TVs at home and while I prefer not to link to a phone it really needs to be


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I've been trying Rumble out more recently, and right now it's a far behind Youtube in terms of usability and integration with other apps. I hope the site invests in more development. I think in general it's a good move for society to go away from the current model in which we chiefly rely on 3-4 big tech companies for all our services.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> Lots of filth on YouTube.
> I once saw a guy mix warm and cool season grass together. And it was on purpose!!!
> 
> TOTALLY KIDDING.


 :lol: Thanks for the chuckle


----------

